# Acronym register



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

I have noticed a liberal use of acronyms lately and know that some new members on our site have some difficulty in deciphering some of these useful shortcuts. It can be confusing especially when fish species are involved. I thought it might be entertaining for a few of our experienced members to share some of their most used to help out some of the newbies. Here are some that had me scratching my head. :? Always remember though if you don't know just ask  
SUP (stand up paddle board)
KS (Kite surfer)
KGW (king george whiting)
YFW (yellow finned whiting)
EP (Estuary perch)

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

mingle said:


> LBG had me stumped for a while...
> 
> I always thought it meant "Land Based Game", but it turned out to mean some poxy mud-puddle in deadsville...
> 
> Mike.


This. i still open threads thinking its going to be an epic read. Only to be sorely disappointed to find someone gibbering about redfin and the wonders of Australia Post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

WWSTYWD - what would Sam the yellow wiggle do?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

GRA?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza = kiwi emigre zut alors

TAFLA


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good idea.

Us old farts have no idea (e.g. SWMBA = she who must be obeyed). This stuff needs to be in Wiki. Red did send me sumfin' on how to post there, but I forget. Maybe someone can post a few of these up there?

trev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> Good idea.


Trev this will get you out of trouble

http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/?lookup=A


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > TLA.
> ...


Three Letter Acronym
Sonnenschein-Mantel-Debreu theorem (you economics whore)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's A Four Letter Acronym


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

sbd said:


> That's A Four Letter Acronym


SMDT

(the T now stands for Then)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

For ages I was concerned that FTW stood for doing unspeakable things to furry spotted aliens that liked drawing animals.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ado said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > That's A Four Letter Acronym
> ...


EWW (eww).


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Us old farts have no idea (e.g. SWMBA = she who must be obeyed). This stuff needs to be in Wiki. Red did send me sumfin' on how to post there, but I forget. Maybe someone can post a few of these up there?
> 
> trev


Seriously - you spell Obeyed with an "A"?

Fail


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea.
> ...


She Who Must Be Abbeyed


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Small Bloody Dick
Smells Bad Doanit
Spedal Byour Dyak 
Syou Barse Dhole


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

There's a climb at Mt Arapiles trhat I've done called Dhole. I didn't realise it was named after SBD.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ado said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


She Who Must Be A-bitch


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

SWMBA
would have to be:
She Who Must Be Away
and that would be the best time to fish.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> SWMBA
> would have to be:
> She Who Must Be Away
> and that would be the best time to fish.


She Who Must Be Absent
It's the posh version - also hints that She is like bananas
If she's on the boat no fish are caught


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

gra said:


> Patwah
> 
> Pulls
> All
> ...


mmm popcorn


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

AFAIK that 'spout isn't coming our way, but we're ready to GTFO. I hope it's NIMBY.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


First spelling mistake in a year, and they're onto it. HC (Holy Crap). TIADP (This is a dangerous place).

trev


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> [
> 
> First spelling mistake in a year, and they're onto it. HC (Holy Crap). TIADP (This is a dangerous place).


DGPTB.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

there are a million but a few

TUBE totally unnecessary breast examination

TEETH tried everything else, try homeopathy

MIDI myocardial infarct during intercourse

GGTG gomer goes to ground, old person falls out of bed , gomer being 'get out of my emergency room"

double whopper with cheese, not really an acronym, but a very fat lady with vaginal thrush

404 chart, docs have lost the patients chart

6PFP 6 pack and a fishing pole, recomended to patients in cancer wards when the chemo hasnt worked.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

grinner said:


> double whopper with cheese, not really an acronym, but a very fat lady with vaginal thrush


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

sbd said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Don't go pulling that bullshit?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


OK Dave, it's not in 'Dodge's guide to Acronyms.'  What does DGPTB mean?

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

JMIU.

JP - Jungle Perch.

WTF - Where's the fridge?

SBD - Southern Bluefin Duna.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't Go Past The Bins


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> Don't Go Past The Bins


Oh yeah. I forgot *(selective amnesia). :lol:

trev

*but I'm sure you lot will remind me.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Mingle, my man. There's a new thing going round these parts that made me think of you and your sig.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mingle said:


> STFU you lot...


I got that one (I think  ).

Not really an acronym either, but I like a friend's saying, "Chuck you Farley."

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> ... but I like a friend's saying, "Chuck you Farley."
> trev


Shut the Front door

W*cking F*nker

no W*cking f*rries


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This thread is Sofa King cool.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Now there is some explaining necessary, and would you believe it, the worst offenders are...



sbd said:


> keza = kiwi emigre zut alors
> 
> TAFLA


 TAFLA?



Occulator said:


> WTF (self explanatory)? AYGFR (are youse guys for real)? GWTP will ya's.


 GWTP?



patwah said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > TLA.
> ...


 SMD?

trev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Get With The Program


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've already done SMD - twice. So SMD!

(You're right, I haven't, but then again I can't. Google it K1).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> I've already done SMD - twice. So SMD!
> 
> (You're right, I haven't, but then again I can't. Google it K1).


Yeah you did. Thought it might have been spondyloepimetaphyseal dysplasia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMD) :lol: Bloody acronyms = lazy typists

TAFLA?

trev

I move that acronyms are no longer allowed, _unless_ they are in the wiki. That might get a few inserted.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> Mingle, my man. There's a new thing going round these parts that made me think of you and your sig.


FT
Here's a place for a new avatar if you're into freaky old B&W photos
unexplainable black white photos


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > I've already done SMD - twice. So SMD!
> ...


Confused?
BAU


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

"DILLIGAF" 
still get's my vote   

(do I look like a give a f***k)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

LMGTFY


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

20 years a go, I had a mate who always used the term LNS, ie: I'm nipping out for a spot of LNS or I'll be LNS with the wife tonight.
It took us ages to work out that it was Late Night Shopping.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> LMGTFY


Not good enough! You have to provide the explanation.

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Let Me Get Tissues For You?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

C'mon K1. I had no idea either, but that was pretty easy.

Let Me Get That For You


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Let Me Get Tissues For You?


 :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

LMGTFY


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

http://bit.ly/v8vx4A

I got beaten to the punchline it seems.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, I posted that on the 20th.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > FT
> ...


He pops up again in 23.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > LMGTFY
> ...


Could be:
Let Me Go Trev, F You
or
Long May Gra Troll For Yellow bellies


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Long May Gee Troll For Yabbies


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

rodrocket said:


> "DILLIGAF"
> still get's my vote
> 
> (do I look like a give a f***k)


We add another F to that one for Flying. DILLIGAFF? ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> C'mon K1. I had no idea either, but that was pretty easy.
> 
> Let Me Get That For You


Listen, you young punks. I'm old. These things come slowly, if at all, the exception being in the surf, or elsewhere, when there is imminent danger. Love to take a few of you out at Penrith whitewater, or in big surf. Why don't we do that. Penrith I mean. Carnage city! AKFF getting trashed!

Then we'll see how easy it is.....lol: :lol:

Holy crap, it's only 7 years ago that I never used a computer. Respect for the elderly please? Pretty please?

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

K1, I got it wrong. My punishment is to join you at Penrith :twisted: .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> K1, I got it wrong. My punishment is to join you at Penrith :twisted: .


Do you mean that Adrian? I think not. Have you looked at Penrith from beside the course? It would be interesting - maybe an AKFF Christmas party (the last ever) for the Sydney chapter.





 (turn volume off - terrible lyrics)

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been out there and watched. Yes, beyond my ability, but that would just make it all the more fun.  
Unfortunately, they ask you to demonstrate an eskimo roll before allowing you on the course. Fail!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It's got pro angler written all over it.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

keza said:


> It's got pro angler written all over it.


The pre-requisite eskimo roll would be worth the price of admission alone.


----------

